

Ebay Fees take 80% of Seller Profits - ecb29
http://elliottback.com/wp/selling-on-ebay-sucks/

======
zachster
Is it fair to say that eBay is taking the profits? Or have they just created
an efficient marketplace with such a low barrier to entry for both the seller
and the buyer that profit margins are getting pushed smaller and smaller.

If eBay cut their fees in half, wouldn't sellers lower their prices to compete
against each other?

I think this is the natural consequence of efficient consumerism where the
sellers offer no valuable differentiation of service. I appreciate it when I
get fast shipment, and maybe some free candy included with my purchase, but
that hasn't yet inspired any 'brand-loyalty'.

On the plus side, I think this helps build a market for sites like Etsy where
there's a clear scarcity of merchandise.

